# Scott FR20 upgrade or new bike ?



## poirier74 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all,
I have a Scott voltage FR20 from 2010 and rode it for the past 2 summers mainly in bike parks. I have modest skills but I start to take some air (and bruises) and I don't feel comfortable with the small bar and the fork is showing its limits in rocky trails at speed. I'm looking for better stability both on the ground and in the air.
So I'm considering 2 options at this point:
1) change the 180mm domain fork for a new boxxer rc, with a 800mm bar for about 700 euros
2) sell my bike and by a 2nd hand Kona operator from 2013 for 1500 euros (if I can sell my bike for 700 that will be 800 out of my pocket so just 100 euros more).
What do you guys think ?
Thanks


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

i think the voltage is a pretty decent bike, and will probably be better for jumping then a full on dh bike, if jumps are what you want to do. I would put wider bars and a better single crown on it, but thats me


----------



## poirier74 (Aug 20, 2013)

pizon said:


> i think the voltage is a pretty decent bike, and will probably be better for jumping then a full on dh bike, if jumps are what you want to do. I would put wider bars and a better single crown on it, but thats me


ok for jumping I mean DH type jumps not slopestyle. Also I'm 1.92m and close to 100kg and also do motocross so big bikes should not be a problem. The FR20 has a double crown domain since 2011, but for 100 bucks more I can get a boxxer that is much better I believe. I did a test ride on a giant glory which is a 5000 euros bike and was not impressed at all, the fork was awful (set to hard) so that is probably the reason. I may try rent the operator and see how I feel. I guess changing the bars is not a big investment and may make quite a difference in balance.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

i went from a FR10 to a canfield jedi and cannot be happier. only rode these bikes lift service so the dh bike is more useful for what i ride. issue i had with the fr10 was the fork and the rear flex. it was a great bike but the jedi is more suited for my riding needs at the dh park.

*broken wrist, sorry for typing errors lol.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

I took the dual crown off my Voltage (2011 FR20) and swapped it out for a single crown 180mm Domain 318. I preferred the feel of the single crown. The bike was just more flickable off jumps and easier to control. I don't race, just enjoy the local flow/jump or DH trails and the occasional bike park trips. My Voltage has always been plenty of bike for me. I Recently swapped the 180 Domain for a Fox FIT Van 36 RC2 and oh my god what a difference! I love the Domain forks but after a while you out grow them. Once you start pushing them hard, especially while park riding, you begin to feel their limits. I think you just need the wider bars and a better different fork; one with more compression adjustments. The longer Boxxer fork and wider bars will definitely help your bike feel more stable on steep tech DH, but I personally felt the dual crown was more cumbersome on the jumps. (but thats just me, w/ no moto experience, so might work be better for you)

BTW, have you tried the longer drop outs for the Voltage? Those, with the bars and longer fork, might also help.

The Voltage is way more of a versatile "park bike" than a full on DH sled like the Operator. I guess it depends on what you _really_ want.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Did you get the motion control cart for the domain? I have the same bike and got some kore 800mm bars($45) and motion control cart($40), it makes a big difference. Still not a great fork but not terrible either.

The other thing I use sometimes is an old 9"(230mm) shock. The 2010 voltage had a higher bottom bracket and the short shock helps the handling for trails where I don't need a ton of ground clearance.

I've thought about getting a nice fork but it seems like a big investment for a $2000 bike.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

poirier74 said:


> ok for jumping I mean DH type jumps not slopestyle.


i know what you meant  dh bikes tend to want to stay on the ground, don't know about the operator personally. i dont know if your moto experience will mitigate this or not, but I found my dh racer requires more body english than my old mini-dh to get into the air


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I felt the same way as the OP, had a 180mm Domain 318 single crown and when pushed, it feels harsh even with the compression fully open. I upgraded this year to a Boxxer R2C2 and what a great difference and no more harshness. I don't recommend the Boxxer RC, it has a very similar damper to the Domain so you may not feel much if any difference at all. The R2C2 or World Cup use a shimstack on the compression and rebound as well as high and low speed adjustments. It may cost a bit more, but that is an upgrade. Or, if you stay single crown a 170mm Lyrik or 180mm Totem both can be equipped with Mission Control like the R2C2.


----------



## poirier74 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I just ordered a 780mm Renthal bar with 20mm rise. I will change the fork springs to extra hard (recommended for my weight) on my 302 domain next week and see how it feels. I was looking for the Moco upgrade kit but could not find any place to order and my local dealer cannot get the part before October, does anyone have a link for on-line ordering ?
If I'm still not happy with those changes I will invest in a better fork or a different bike next season.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

The upgrade from a 302 is 318 is very noticeable. It appears as though you can get them through Niagara Cycles. I have bought from them and they have been great. You will need the damper and a knob kit. I prefer to buy from one dealer, but I was unable to find them from the same place in a short search. Here is the damper:

RockShox Domain Motion Control IS Compression Damper

Here is the knob (use their pick a product and the knob will ship for $2.99)
Universal Cycles -- Rock Shox Motion Control Knob Kits

The knob seems a few bucks higher than Niagara who is oos. Maybe you can find the knob a few dollars cheaper although many may charge $7 for shipping so it may be a wash when all is said and done.


----------



## poirier74 (Aug 20, 2013)

I found a Boxxer WC from 2011 like new for $500. Great deal. Swapped it with my domain 302 and it makes quite a difference. The air pressure adjustement is great. I have yet to find the perfect compression/rebound settings for my use but feels already a lot better on steep trails with rocks and roots all over the place. So do definitely recommend it.


----------



## ftraylor (Jul 5, 2010)

*Scott FR20 damage*

I'm similar to you. Riding Trestle bike park mostly, hitting most of the jumps, having a great time. I also rode an FR20, until several weeks ago. I was at speed, hitting the drops on a trail called No Quarter, went of a drop and when I hit the ground the head tube sheared off the bike. I was very lucky to walk away only sore.

I'd move to a different bike if you are starting to hit jumps.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn. RIP. 

Good to see you walked away with no broken bones. 

That's a buzz kill!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poirier74 (Aug 20, 2013)

ftraylor said:


> I'm similar to you. Riding Trestle bike park mostly, hitting most of the jumps, having a great time. I also rode an FR20, until several weeks ago. I was at speed, hitting the drops on a trail called No Quarter, went of a drop and when I hit the ground the head tube sheared off the bike. I was very lucky to walk away only sore.
> 
> I'd move to a different bike if you are starting to hit jumps.


Damn how big was that drop ? 
Glad to hear you didn't brake anything but the bike.
I've read everywhere that Scott frames are rock solid, well seems not to be true.
What are you going for now ?


----------



## ftraylor (Jul 5, 2010)

It wasn't too big, 8 - 10 ft probably. But yeah, I'm really lucky I walked away. I can tell you it didn't feel like I was going to walk anywhere when laying on the ground.

Talking to some of the better riders on the mountain later that day they said that the most durable frames would be from the mainstream brands, Specialized, Trek, etc. I don't know if that's true but I'm going to do more research. I also heard from a Pro woman (she and her friends showed up to film the drop just as I was pulling things together) that she never rides her bike more than one season. Maybe that's important? 

I definitely don't want equipment failure in the equation. My skills already enter enough risk into the equation!


----------



## ftraylor (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah Terminator, me too. They took a guy away on a backboard on the same feature last year. Luck of the draw I guess. Maybe it's my ninja skills 

I definitely want to remember this one. You know how you usually see it coming? Like you're sideways in the air or sliding out? Nothing like that. In control, looking ahead then all **** breaks loose. I suppose that's what the road bikers get when they are hit by a car. I'm fortunate to have been able to experience that without lasting damage. 

On the other hand I watch those guys on the rampage and realize what tough is.


----------

